# A big ragdoll boy



## raggs

I took a few pics of our Charlie Boy while he was having a play outside his pen today, he just loves being out on the grass, as you can see from the pics he has matured into a big lump of a lad and Charlie is a real chatterbox talking to us all the time. i hope you like the pics............Chris....


----------



## tylow

He's such a handsome boy  Looks like he was enjoying his garden time :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn

Such a gorgeous boy :001_wub: but very naughty of him to pick the daffodils :nono: 
Great photos and always a pleasure to see your cats :yesnod:


----------



## colliemerles

_ i love seeing pics of your cats, they get more gorgeous by the day, he is a stunnig boy._


----------



## buffie

Of all your gorgeous cats Charlie has to be my favourite :001_wub:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

me and my bf are bored and thought we'd check out cat photos...
like you do

my boyfriend ''omg thats like an advert cat...it doesnt look real'' 
ha


----------



## raggs

foxxy cleopatra said:


> me and my bf are bored and thought we'd check out cat photos...
> like you do
> 
> my boyfriend ''omg thats like an advert cat...it doesnt look real''
> ha


what does an advert cat mean please lol


----------



## Jenjers

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

he said that your cat should be doing cat modelling, he is suggesting that he should be modelling designer catwear.....oh or iams.
he said your cats nice by the way hahaha


----------



## messyhearts

Just love this boy. His coat looks so silky. What a credit to you, he's in excellent condition!


----------



## harrys_mum

what a stunning boy, 
michelle x


----------



## katie200

Awww soooo beautiful


----------



## jenny armour

this is why i love the seal bi's so much, he is a typical example of a lovely ragdoll


----------



## raggs

jenny armour said:


> this is why i love the seal bi's so much, he is a typical example of a lovely ragdoll


I have to agree with you Jenny, there is something special about Seal bi-colours, they really are magnificent cats, and thx for your kind comments............Chris.


----------



## LyndaDanny

Wow! I've just fallen in love......:001_wub:


----------



## nattymariax

I want to give him a cuddle :001_tt1: he looks oh so fluffy and beautiful!!


----------



## Guest

He is sooo gorgeous, love the pics of him. Keep them coming please :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

